# Ebike Research Study



## cafenger (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Casey and I am a medical student at the University of Utah. I am working on a study involving Ebikes. If you are interested, here is the information:

*Why Do You Own an Ebike?*

Researchers at the University of Utah are interested in understanding the motivation behind Ebike use.

We are especially interested in how Ebikes can help persons with health problems to enjoy cycling.

The survey will take no longer than 10 minutes to complete and you must be 18 years of age or older.

To complete the survey, click on the link below. Thank you!
*
Survey Link*: 
https://redcap01.brisc.utah.edu/ccts/redcap/surveys/?s=7LDR4YAHXX


----------

